# PC reboot



## MistermisteR (30. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ein Problem mit meinem PC.
Ich spiele sehr sehr viel Online Shooter ( Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory ).

Meistens während dem spielen rebootet mein PC von alleine. Ich dachte mir, dass es vielleicht mein PC nicht mehr packt, doch auch wenn ich nicht spiele rebootet er. Doch nicht so oft.

Dann kam mir die Idee, das ich den W32.Sasser.Wurm habe. 
Habe mir die neuestens Patch und Updates runter geladen. Ein Tool der nur auf den Virus fixiert ist. Doch ich finde diesen Virus nicht auf dem PC.

Habe Norton Internet Security, Ad-aware 6 und dieses Fix Tool von Symantec.

Was ich so weiß, kommt ein Shutdownfenster beim Sasser Virus. Doch bei mir macht er den Reboot ohne. Also kanns defenitiv nicht der Virus sein.

Kann es an einer defekten Hardware liegen? Defekte Ram ? Defekte Grafikkarte?

Ich habe einen 
AMD Thunderbird 1,33
512 DDR ram
ATI Radeon 7500
Creative Soundblaster 5.1 live
Ricoh Brenner
52x CD Rom
MSI K7T266 Motherboard

Könnte es an der Hardware liegen?
Spiele mit der Hardware jetz schon 2 Jahre ohne Probleme. Könnte der CPU abschalten weil er schon so alt ist ?

Ich bin schon verzweifelt was das rebooten betrifft.
Wie gesagt, er rebootet ohne Vorwarnung. Manchmal macht er auch einen reboot im reboot.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen

lg Mistermister / Tommy


----------



## randomize (30. Mai 2004)

OS?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (30. Mai 2004)

Macht dein PC den Reboot nur, wenn du online bist?
Evtl. formatieren und dein OS neu installieren?!


----------



## Avariel (30. Mai 2004)

Eventuell liegts an der Temperatur. Je länger dein PC läuft, desto heißer wird er. Irgendwann ist der kritische Punkt überschritten und er schaltet sich ab. Wenn du Shooter spielst legt die Grafikkarte so richtig los, alles wird noch heißer bzw noch schneller heiß und verkürzt damit den Zeitraum bis zum nächsten Not-Shutdown. Du solltest im BIOS nachschauen können wie warm dein Rechner ist, mach das doch einfach mal wenn er wieder mal rebootet. Akzeptabel ist eine Temperatur von 30 - 50° C, ab so 70° wirds langsam ziemlich kritisch.
Zu schwaches Netzteil wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit, aber Temperatur halt ich für wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## MistermisteR (30. Mai 2004)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich bin aus Wien. Habe Chello plus. Das heisst ich bin die ganze Zeit online.

OS: Windows XP Prof. mit Servicepack 2

Temperaturen:
Motherboard: 56°C
CPU: 68°C
HDD1: 61°C
HDD2: 50°C

Die dritte zeigt er mir nicht an.

Was schlägt ihr mir vor? Kühler dazukaufen ? Gehäuse offen lassen ?


----------



## Spacemonkey (30. Mai 2004)

Jetzt nicht lachen, aber hast du dir schon mal den Lüfter deine Graka angeschaut?
Bei meinem Rechner war der Lüfter so verstaubt, dass er nicht mehr anlief. Dann ging mein Rechner so lange bis ich gespielt habe bzw irgendwas Grafikaufwendiges gemacht habe.

Nachdem ich ihn entstaubt hatte ging es wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MistermisteR _
> *CPU: 68°C*



Ich finde das ist ganz schön heiß für einen CPU wie du ihn hast, der ja auch nicht mehr der
neuste ist. Kann sein dass er mal über 70° kommt und sich selbst abknippst, so wie es Avariel
beschrieben hat. Auch wenn es nicht am CPU liegen sollte würde ich dir doch empfehlen
einen neuen Kühler zu kaufen. Das kann nicht ganz gesund sein wenn
er immer bei einer solchen Temperatur läuft.

Grüße


----------



## renderblack (3. Juni 2004)

Der CPU ist DEFINITIV zu heiss! Weil die Festplatten UND das Motherboard (56 Grad - aua aua) aber auch nicht besonders cool sind wäre eine bessere Gehäusebelüftung offensichtlich dringend nötig. Der Tipp mit dem Säubern/Entstauben der vorhandenen Lüfter hilft da nur kurzfristig.


----------



## MistermisteR (11. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute!

Also mein Problem hat sich noch immer nicht gelöst.

Aktuelle Daten:

Sensor Eigenschaften	
Sensortyp	Winbond W83627HF
Sensorzugriff	ISA 290h
Motherboard Name	MSI K7T266 Series

Temperaturen	
Motherboard	*50 °C  (122 °F)*
CPU	                     *53 °C  (127 °F)*
MAXTOR 6L040J2	*60 °C  (140 °F)*
Maxtor 6Y120L0	*47 °C  (117 °F)*

Kühllüfter	
CPU	3771 RPM

Spannungswerte	
CPU Core	1.76 V
CPU AUX	1.22 V
+3.3 V	3.18 V
+5 V	4.84 V
+12 V	12.16 V
-12 V	-11.87 V
-5 V	-5.20 V
+5 V Bereitschaftsmodus	4.87 V
VBAT Batterie	3.36 V


Kann es sein, dass die Grafikkarte oder der CPU etwas hat ?
Ram Steine kaputt ?


----------



## TobGod (11. Juni 2004)

Ich bin da nicht so der Hellste, aber wenn du meinst es liegt an deinem Arbeitsspeicher dann probiers aus ob es daran liegt. Hast ja 512MB, ich gehe mal davon aus 2x256RAM ? Dann nimm halt mal jeweils einen immer raus und guck was passiert. Auf alle Fälle ist es wichtig, dass dein PC nicht zu verstaubt sein sollte. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre: Ein neues Netzteil mit vielleicht etwas mehr Leistung und es sollte auf alle Fälle die Lüfter des Netzteils selber und angeschlossene Gehäuselüfter temperaturgeregelt lüften. Das Problem ist, ein gutes Netzteil ist nicht ganz günstig, wie ich selber vor ein paar Tagen bemerkt habe


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Juni 2004)

@ MistermisteR
Overclocking ?
Es sind auf dem Motherboard Overclocking-Features untergebracht.
Hast du im Bios "Frontsidebus, Multiplikator und Prozessorspannung" verändert ?


----------



## MistermisteR (12. Juni 2004)

@ TobGod

Ja ich habe 2x256 drinnen. Werde ich jetzt dann gleich ausprobieren
Netzteil ist neu, weil mein altes kaputt war. Jetzt habe ich ein 300 Watt drinnen. Müsste doch reichen oder ? Vorher waren ja auch keine Probleme da.

@ gothic ghost

nein habe nicht verändert an meinem PC .. also original
Im Bios hab ich nichts verstellt, da ich mich dort nicht auskenne. Die Temperaturen lese ich von Everes Home Edition ab.


----------



## KristophS (12. Juni 2004)

Habe das gleiche Problem.
Auch zum ersten mal bei 'Et' passiert.
Komisch vielleivcht leigts am SPiel.
Ich habe Windows neu installiert und ,kurzfristig, war das Problem behoben.


----------



## MistermisteR (14. Juni 2004)

Hi

Also bei mir waren die RAM kaputt. Einer zumindest 

Da es keinen 256er mehr gab kaufte ich mir 2x512mb RAM 

Problem ist weg.

Danke allen für eure Hilfe

lg MistermisteR


----------



## JungeMitProb (5. September 2004)

*eh? help ^^*

Oehm, ich hab so ziemlich das gleiche Prob.
Ich benutze nun ca. 1 Jahr diesesn rechner mit den gleichen ramplatten.
Hmm, hab mir eure beitraege durchgelesen und die ramplatten erstmal einzeln getestet um festzustellen welche der beiden putt ist, tjah......ich hab die eine gestern getestet und ca. 24h damit CS gezoggt, Kein reboot- gut, dachte ich, dann ists wohl die andere die beschaedigt ist.
Hab sie aber heute zur sicherheit auch mal getestet. AUch keine reboots 
Hab dann wieder beide reingehauen und nochmal mit nforce2 getestet (ja, hab nforce2^^) und gleich in der 1h CS----Reboot.
Hab auch unter "System>....>...>.." Automatische neustarts deaktiviert.
Liegt das Prob vielleicht an den ram-steckpaletzen? Oder hab ich die 2. ramplatte  zu kurz getestet? immerhin sind beide 512mb da dauerts doch a bissl  oder?...
naja, ich bin offen fuer weitere vorschlaege, bitte helft mir x.X


----------



## needcoffee (7. September 2004)

*Sind...*

...die beiden Riegel (RAM) schon immer drin gewesen, oder hast du den zweiten erst kürzlich dazu gekauft. Kann ja sein, dass sich die beiden Riegel nicht vertragen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob du die auf Dual-Modus laufen hast, wenn ja, vielleicht ist das ein Problem (verschiedene Latenzzeiten o. ä.)?!

needcoffee...


----------



## JungeMitProb (7. September 2004)

nein, ich hab beide zur selben zeit gekauft und hab meine timer auf 3 gesetzt 
und ja, habs im dual-channel^^


----------



## needcoffee (9. September 2004)

*Hum...*

Hatte letztes mal überlesen das du "Automatische Neustarts" deaktiviert hast, dann müsste der Neustart ja vom Bios kommen.?! Kann es auch sein, dass es nicht an den Riegeln liegt? Ich wüsste jetzt im Moment auch nicht weiter, aber vielleicht liegt es auch am Netzteil, an Überhitzung,... o. ä.? 

ciao,

needcoffee...


----------



## Monstercom (9. September 2004)

Ich habe vor einem 1/2 Jahr das gleiche Problem gehabt.

Es war das Mainboard bzw. ein Transistor.
Die sitzen meist links vom Prozessor(ca. 6 Stück).

Der Transistor war mit der Rückseite aufgelötet und hatte sich durch große 
Wärme gelöst ,so das nur noch zeitweise Kontakt mit dem Mainboard bestand.

Am besten man sucht in der Nähe der Transistoren auf dem Mainboard nach einer Farbveränderung in braun

MfG.


----------



## JungeMitProb (9. September 2004)

habe eben nachgeguckt, keine farbveraenderung zu sehen :/
hab grad wieder einen ram-riegel rausgenommen, laeuft alles perfekt :/
Irgendwie scheint mein pc nich mit NFroce2 klar zu kommen, koennte es evtl. an treibern usw liegen?
hab seit neuem bemerkt..wenn ich cs oder aehnliches zocke.....ne weile spaeter krieg ich so ne art BlueScreen mit ner fehlermeldung(abe rnur unter nfroce2) (hab WinXP )

- achja, ich glaub ncih dass es am ueberhitzen liegt, ich hab  5 gehaeuseluefter, durchschnittstemperaturen sind beim CPU bei ca.. 50°C und beim MotherBoard ca 24°C (mit einem ram-riegel)


----------



## needcoffee (10. September 2004)

*Poste...*

...doch mal bitte dein System (Board, CPU, Riegel etc.)

needcoffee...


----------



## Monstercom (10. September 2004)

Könnte sein mit dem NForce2.

Ich hab einem Link dazu gefunden.

http://www.planet3dnow.de/artikel/diverses/nf2config/3.shtml#config_retours (Nforce2 Konfigurieren)

Da du viel online spielst wäre Spyware oder Adware möglicherweise ein Problem.

Addaware hattest du ja schon laufen.

Hier noch ein Link für einen Spyware Entferner.

http://www.spycleaner-gold.com/ (Spycleaner Trial Version)

MfG


----------



## JungeMitProb (19. September 2004)

*Infos:*

Also..
MB: Asus A7N8X Deluxe NForce2
cpu: AMD Athlon Xp 3000+
und meine ram-riegel sind von infineon glaub ich.. PC400 oder 333, bin mir nicht ganz so sicher, aber ich glaube 400.
Hab jetzt seit ca. einer woche nur einen ramriegel drin....und mein PC hat nicht einmal neugestartet...


----------

